# Hymer 574 water and waste tank capacity



## Steep-n-Deep (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I have a 2003 Hymer 574 dose any one know what the capacity is in litres or gallons for the waste water holding tank and the fresh water tank
many thanks Rod


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

100LTR Fresh
90LTR Waste


----------



## Steep-n-Deep (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats great thank you very much


----------

